# My Jaz Clock



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey,

Picked this up from a flea market in France a couple of months ago,

What do you think?


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I love those old alarm clocks but am forbidden from winding them. All running well?


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

errrr so so. They cost me a euro each from France and Germany. A couple are missing some winders or keys but do tick along well. The Jaz is all there however only fully ticks when lying on its side :lol:

When i have some time i'll give them to someone to get fixed up.


----------

